# FX: The Americans 2nd Season



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

You guys excited?

"The Americans" second season starts on FX this upcoming Wednesday. 

I was very impressed with the first season and in particular how Keri Russell acted. 

She was good in "Felicity" but with this new show, I think it shows her overall acting experience.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I still haven't seen the series. looked quite interesting actually, I was just waiting to binge it all at once..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Mike,

You can get season 1 recaps on the FX website otherwise you have to get the dvd or blu ray from amazon. 

I highly recommend it. If you like espionage and all the cloak and dagger type of shows, this is a must. 

Acting is very superb and the storyline is also well done.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm excited!! :T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

We are watching this, I have thought about waiting until the show run its course and binge watching it.
But since we started it we don't want to get hit with any spoilers.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw the first season online so will do that this upcoming season. So, please no spoilers. 

The shows online are not shown till the week after so I am at least at a minimum one episode behind.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

Some networks repeat the prior season right before the new season starts and others do not. I like to watch a minimum of the last couple of episodes to get caught up, especially if there's a cliffhanger. I guess some shows don't get rerun due to licensing of the DVD releases. It's not like FX has a lot of other stuff to run.


----------



## jtl (Sep 19, 2013)

Great series.....looking forward to Season 2.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Putz said:


> Some networks repeat the prior season right before the new season starts and others do not. I like to watch a minimum of the last couple of episodes to get caught up, especially if there's a cliffhanger. I guess some shows don't get rerun due to licensing of the DVD releases. It's not like FX has a lot of other stuff to run.


You can go to FX online and under video's, you can see the entire first season in re-caps. Mini shows basically but it will give you what you need in terms of "catching up" if you have forgotten from last year.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

While I do agree the series is great. Folks should be warned that there are adult situations (Rating is TV-MA) in the series so for younger viewers, viewer discretion is advised. For me, I watch it after the young kids are away from the tv room.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

tripplej said:


> You can go to FX online and under video's, you can see the entire first season in re-caps. Mini shows basically but it will give you what you need in terms of "catching up" if you have forgotten from last year.


I'll give that a try. I checked FX On Demand but nothing there. 

As far as TV-MA, pretty much every cable series is rated that way these days. That's how they differentiate from network TV by "getting away" with more stuff than the networks are willing to do. The fact that many of these series (Mad Men, Breaking Bad, Justified, Sons of Anarchy, Bates Motel, Legit, The Shield, Men of a Certain Age) are well done is the ultimate deciding factor.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

lol. I didn't even realize that most if not all the cable shows have TV-MA rating. Never really paid attention to it but I guess that is why cable costs more for those non censored programs! 

Go to the online web page for FX. .It has a lot of extras as well.


----------

